# My cheap machine lights



## doc1955 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well they were selling a couple old machine lights they had taken off some Bridgeport mill where I work. (They has a sale of thing not needed every month) Anyway I put a grand total of a $2.00 bid on the pair and got them. 
 I rewired them as the wires were cut and mounted one to my manual machine and one to my CNC machine. Not bad for 2 bucks and about an hours work.


----------



## steamer (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice Score! It cost you more to put bulbs in them! :big:

Dave


----------

